# JL Audio custom system



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2019)

I am about to attempt to do a JL Audio custom system to my 2018 Tiguan. I am wondering if anyone has tired to use the back to empty cargo spaces to build a fiberglass box. I have found one similar on YouTube but it was for a 2017 tiguan limited. The amp will be a xd700/5. The specs seem right that I can mount this under my front driver seat facing backward and have no lose of space. Now here is where the speaker problem comes into play. The fiberglass box. If I can even make one to have enough air space for a JL Audio 10tw3 d8. I I really wish jl Audio made a stealth box but I have spoke to them and there is not enough support for them to custom build something..soo any help with idea on where to go with the speakers would be great. All comes to worse I could use a 10 inch box low profile. .. FYI first post and I just found out about this page. Really excited. So much to do to my Tiguan now...


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

Yes, it's been done, at least something similar. There is potential for a kit to be sold like that if there is enough interest. 

I'll get you pictures soon .


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

Apologies for late reply with pics.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2019)

*jl audio*

looks like the same amp I am using. what line out converter did u use and what jl sub is that. I messured the carpet in those compartments and I should have enough cubic air space for2x 8 w3v3, we shall see.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2019)

*box*

who built the box, and dod u know the specs of it


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Super clean installation^^^

We have the Fender audio and the bass is totally sufficient for us


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2019)

*package*

I didn't buy the upgraded package so this is my only option.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I didn't buy the upgraded package so this is my only option.


For sure—looks great!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2019)

jimothy cricket said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't buy the upgraded package so this is my only option.
> ...


Well that isnt my pictures. I will have pictures soon. Just waiting on parts to come in I am going with 8 inch sub so they dont stick out like those 10s. But those 10 look great wish i know what material he used to make that box


----------



## TofuBoyz (Jul 10, 2018)

I’m thinking about starting with just speakers to start with.. the stock ones are disappointing especially after I’ve been listening on decent headphones all day. Since there’d be no sub do you all think an amp is still needed? I’m guessing it would be much easier if I can get away with just plugging in new speakers.


----------



## jimtunes (Mar 29, 2010)

TofuBoyz said:


> I’m thinking about starting with just speakers to start with.. the stock ones are disappointing especially after I’ve been listening on decent headphones all day. Since there’d be no sub do you all think an amp is still needed? I’m guessing it would be much easier if I can get away with just plugging in new speakers.


Most higher end speakers really need a lot more power than the factory system will supply. If you do a lot of listening with good headphones you probably won't be happy without a sub. You're just not going to get clean sound below 40hz from the doors, especially not without a lot of power.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2019)

*aftermarket*

I am using a 5 channel 4 channels 4x150 watts and the 5th for the sub going to push 600 watts t 2 ohm. the sub are 8 inch 300 watts each. if u upgrade the speaker u might want to get a 4 channel amp with a lc7 or something. the radio out put will only push around 50 watts to each door speaker unless u have the upgrade factory system


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2019)

*jl audio*

my whole system 
amp vxi1000/5i 
sub 8 w3v3 times 2 each
door speaker components c5 each set.
fix 82 for the equalization of the factor head unit.
two custom boxes for the 8 inch subs free cause they want to put their name on it.


----------



## TofuBoyz (Jul 10, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> fix 82 for the equalization of the factor head unit.


What does this refer to?


----------



## jimtunes (Mar 29, 2010)

*JFGI*



TofuBoyz said:


> What does this refer to?


http://www.jlaudio.com/fix-82-car-audio-oem-integration-98100


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2019)

*packages*

omg I am getting excited. packages are starting to come in. got the amp and the fix and the optical cable, still waiting on everything else update coming soon ohh Friday is set for measurement for the custom box.


----------



## TofuBoyz (Jul 10, 2018)

jimtunes said:


> http://www.jlaudio.com/fix-82-car-audio-oem-integration-98100


Interesting.. so if you were to install some speakers and an amp to the factory head unit without this fix would it not sound right?

Edit: after reading more and the page for the fix 82 on Crutchfield, it looks like it probably is necessary. I was thinking about getting a small amps like the alpine power pack that could hide behind the dash. I wonder if the fix 82 is small enough to fit back there with it


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2019)

TofuBoyz said:


> jimtunes said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.jlaudio.com/fix-82-car-audio-oem-integration-98100
> ...



This fix 82 is basically a go between for me. I needed a way to get the sounds from the unit to the amp. Alot more to it but basically it . Since my amp is like brand new to the market and it has a optical in port I went with the fix since it is the only item on the market that has optical out. 
So heres how it works. I will cut all 4 channels at the back of the radio. I will use front two channels(front doors so I can still have my blue tooth phone) and run that to the fix. Combine chanel 1 thur 4 so i can have rear doors and run the optical to the amp. From the amp I will then run new speaker wiring to a cross over and then from there to the tweeter and mid sub in the doors. The fix will create a balance a equal audio line to the amp for better sound. There are different ways. I am going full force jl audio everything. Another way would be to use a lc7 by audio control. But no optical port. This set up with out my discount would have cost me a good 4k


Fyi the parts came in boss said ok to the install on Friday. The sub box wont be ready for a few weeks I fear.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2019)

Ohh and the fix 82 is the size of ur hand. And the fix 86 is the same thing but gives u back ur fading but doesnt have a optical out put


----------



## goodtill (Jun 20, 2013)

I have a 10in JLaudio sub in the spare tire carrier. We replaced all the door speakers with Herz component speakers, a JL audio HD900 amp and a Alpine DSP. The amp and DSP were placed under the front seats and are tapped into the speaker outputs of the OEM head unit.

Here are the pics of the sub before we replaced all the OEM speakers and put in the HD900 amp. It was being run with a 300watt JLaudio sub amp

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...ur-MK2-Tiguan-today&p=111094985#post111094985


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2019)

goodtill said:


> I have a 10in JLaudio sub in the spare tire carrier. We replaced all the door speakers with Herz component speakers, a JL audio HD900 amp and a Alpine DSP. The amp and DSP were placed under the front seats and are tapped into the speaker outputs of the OEM head unit.
> 
> Here are the pics of the sub before we replaced all the OEM speakers and put in the HD900 amp. It was being run with a 300watt JLaudio sub amp
> 
> https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...ur-MK2-Tiguan-today&p=111094985#post111094985


I seen this one and contacted them. The problem is I have the third row and those seats set lower and this qouldnt work. We are installing 2 8 inch subs in the side truck compartments. The guy said the box will work we are going to have to cut out the carpet just to give more air space.


----------

